# Anglerwettbewerb



## Endoretikulu (2. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich nirgends Antworten auf folgende Fragen gefunden:

1) Das Event läuft von 14-16 Uhr. Muss man also direkt um 14 Uhr anfangen zu angeln, um ein Sieger zu werden?

2) Gibt es jeden Sonntag von jedem Item jeweils nur einen Gewinner?

3) Wie sollte man sich darauf vorbereiten? Was gibt es wichtiges zu beachten?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## EuropeanOnion (2. Januar 2008)

SuFu 4tw...

1.)nein, wäre aber sinnvoll
2.) nein, die hauptpreise gibts einmal, die sonderpreise unendlich oft
3.) Köder vom ingi kaufen, Angeln hochskillen, Angelbuch haben, Ruhestein nach bb legen

Greez

edit: näheres findest du auf folgender seite (3 sec bei google.de) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow wiki


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2008)

Endoretikulu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bisher habe ich nirgends Antworten auf folgende Fragen gefunden:
> 
> ...


zu 1) solltest du sonst ham die andern einfach nen zu großen vorsprung

zu 2) ich glaube es gibt nur eine_n die/der was gewinnt, die andern können ihre fische bei som npc (in bb bei diesen andern anglertypen) verkaufen (sollten sie auch denn die fische bleiben nicht bis zum nächsten wettbewerb im inventar)

zu 3) angel mitbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , skill haben der hoch genug is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , angel in schwärme auswerfen (sonst fängst du keinen einzigen), nicht an einer stelle stehen bleiben sondern die ganze küste absuchen, n epic mount is von enormen vorteil sonst bist du oft einfach zu spät an nem schwarm dran und die andern haben da schon n paar fische rausgezogen


----------



## EuropeanOnion (2. Januar 2008)

2.) stimmt net ganz ^^
gibt einige seltene Fische, die gegen spezielle Belohnungen eingetauscht werden können.

_  Fisch gegen Geld  [bearbeiten]

Bei Jang neben Riggle Bassbait kann man jeweils fünf Gesprenkelter Leckerfisch gegen 23Silber tauschen.
Besondere Fische [bearbeiten]

Der Fischbot 5000 gibt Anglern, die einen besonderen Fisch an Land gezogen haben, spezielle Belohnungen im Tausch gegen diese Fische.
Für

    * Braunells blaugestreifter Flitzerfisch bekommt man Nat Pagles Extremanglerstiefel.
    * Dezianischer Königinnenfisch bekommt man Extremgetestete Eterniumangelschnur.
    * Kiefers Engelfisch bekommt man Glücksangelhut. 

Die Chance, einen dieser Fische zu angeln, ist jedoch nicht sehr hoch (etwa 1%), daher sollte man nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn man nicht gleich beim ersten Wettbewerb einen dieser seltenen Fische erbeutet. _
by wow-wiki

<--- zu faul heute viel zu tippen

3.) nochmals Tips. ahb gesehen die stehen bei wow-wiki au dabei:
_Falls du tatsächlich vorhast, den Angelwettbewerb zu gewinnen, solltest du einige Dinge beachten:

    * Setze deinen Ruhestein nach Beutebucht, damit du dich, sobald du den vierzigsten Fisch an Land gezogen hast, teleportieren kannst (und achte darauf, dass der Stein nicht gerade während des Wettbewerbs Abklingzeit hat).
    * Such dir schon vor dem Wettbewerb eine Stelle, an der möglichst wenig andere Spieler unterwegs sind. Falls es beim ersten Mal nicht klappt - was sehr wahrscheinlich ist - kannst du auch schon gute Angelstellen für den nächsten Versuch auskundschaften.
    * Stelle dich nur an einen Fischschwarm, an dem schon jemand anders steht, wenn so viele Leute unterwegs sind, dass du keinen &#8222;eigenen&#8220; Schwarm findest. Wenn du anderen ihre Schwärme &#8222;klaust&#8220;, ist das nicht nur für sie lästig, da auch du Zeit verlierst. Ein Schwarm ist extrem schnell leergefischt, wenn mehr als ein Spieler in ihm angelt. Außerdem verschwendet meistens einer der beiden, die zusammen an einem Schwarm angeln, wertvolle Zeit, wenn der andere den letzten Fisch aus dem Schwarm zieht, während der erste noch wartet (sobald der Schwarm weg ist, beißen auch keine Leckerfische mehr an, egal ob man ausgeworfen hat, als der Schwarm noch da war).
    * Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob du den Fischschwarm getroffen hast, wirf nochmal aus. Mit ein bisschen Angelerfahrung wirst du das immer besser beurteilen können.
    * Deine Stufe sollte so hoch sein, dass die Gegner an der Küste dich nicht angreifen.
    * Deine Angelfertigkeit sollte so hoch sein, dass du keine Köder brauchst, um sicher angeln zu können - das heißt ohne dass dir ein Fisch entkommt (ca. 200 Fertigkeit). Die Zeit, die du zum Köderanbringen brauchst, fehlt dir vielleicht zum Gewinnen.
    * Ein normales Reittier ist eigentlich Pflicht, Reiseformen und epische Reittiere erhöhen deine Gewinnchancen weiter. 

Wie jedoch so vieles im Spiel hat auch der Angelwettbewerb viel mit Glück zu tun. Ob man die Angel immer drei- oder zehnmal auswerfen muss, um einen Schwarm zu treffen, wie lange man sie im Wasser lassen muss, bis ein Fisch anbeißt, wie oft ein anderer Fisch (zum Beispiel Steinschuppenaal) sich zu den Leckerfischen gesellt und wie oft ein Angelauswurf einfach erfolglos bleibt - vor allem dadurch entscheidet sich, wer gewinnt._
by wow-wiki


Greez
die faule Zwiebel

[edit: buffedlinks^^]


----------



## Apadia (3. Januar 2008)

naja dieser "ausgeborgte Text" ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell(Geldpreis ist gestiegen) aber trotzdem noch richtig.

Also am besten kurz vor 14 uhr am wasser stehen und schon die angel und nötiges Equip angelegt haben.
Bei uns auf dem server ist es so das man eh kaum einen freien platz findet da angeln 50 oder mehr spieler mit

Das ganze dauert im extremfall 15min, aber allerhöchsten nach 25min steht der Gewinner fest.
dann wie gesagt Ruhestein nach BB legen und den CD Freihalten
oder wenn gute Freunde und einen Hexer hast können die sich auch direkt von dem Angelmeister hinstellen und dich dann porten womit du noch ein paar sekunden schneller bist

ansonsten beim angeln ganz genau zielen^^ der Schwimmer muß genau in dem Kreis im Wasser landen um die leckerfische zu bekommen

wenn der Gewinner festeht kannst du entweder aufhöhren oder in aller ruhe weiterangeln.
denn diese 3 Sonderfische kannst du noch bis 16Uhr fangen und auch Leckerfische, die du dann in BB bis 16 uhr abgeben kannst.

Der Preis für die Fische wurde jedoch erhöht, jetzt gibt es für 5st immerhin schon etwas über 1Gold (ich glaub 1Gold 12 Silber)

Die Sonderfische sind wirklich selten, ich war jetzt 10 mal bei dem wettbewerb dabei und hab erst beim letzten den 3. fisch bekommen. auch diese Sonderfische fängt man nur innerhalb dieser Schwärme!

EuropeanOnion schrieb auch etwas vom Angelbuch.
nur das bringt nichts, seit dem letzten patch finded man beim angeln in Kisten Koffern und anderen öfter mal das Buch wodurch man die Fähigkeit bekommt fischschwärme auf der Minimap als Punkte zu sehen.
Allerdings werden damit die Leckerfisch Schwärme nicht angezeigt

ansonsten alles so wie hier schon beschrieben, und nicht den Mut verlieren


----------



## Ryowan (3. Januar 2008)

Also ich muß ja sagen,

ich habe eine zeitlang jeden sonntag mit gefischt.

Die 3 Sonderfische hatte ich bei meiner 1ten Teilnahme.

Den Fisch für die Schnur habe ich schon öfter gefangen,
was sehr lustig ist, da sich diese teuer verkaufen lässt.
Ihr sagt jetzt gleich "DIE IS DOCH SELENGEBUNDEN"

da habt ihr recht, aber die starke Eisenangel nicht.

Also sucht ihr euch einen Käufer für die Schnur (nicht unter 100G)

lasst euch seine starke Eisenangel geben, zimmert die Schnur drauf und 
alles ist in Butter^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Ryowan


----------



## GobliN (6. Januar 2008)

Ich hab eine ganz wichtige Frage...
Eigentlich 2.
Kann Ich die Fische an der ganzen Küste sammeln?
Also von Norden bis Süden? Wo sind die meisten?

Und 2tens. Muss ich vorher eine Quest annehmen, oder kann ich mich schon direkt ans Wasser stellen?

Gruss..


----------



## DarkAnkh (6. Januar 2008)

GobliN schrieb:


> Ich hab eine ganz wichtige Frage...
> Eigentlich 2.
> Kann Ich die Fische an der ganzen Küste sammeln?
> Also von Norden bis Süden? Wo sind die meisten?
> ...




Also:
1) die Schwärme tauchen überall an der westlichen Küste des Schlingdorntal auf. 
2) nein, keine Quest vorher. Bei den Anwerbern für den Angelwettbewerb bekommst du nur ein Flugzettel, auf dem die wichtigsten Infomationen stehen. Du kannst auch einfach so am Strand angeln. Punkt 14h kommt die Ansage "Start", ab diesem Zeitpunkt tauchen die Schwärme auf.

Also versuch dein Glück....


----------

